# Lucino Turbo Update



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

just wanted update everyone on my car. 
Its been about 1 1/2 months and every thing is been ok. I had to replace my clutch( thanks Serban and Supreme foregin auto) and hood release cable. after that all has been ok, except that i have been starting to experience 5th gear pop out when i boost on the high way or just cruise at a high speed.
the car is running fine with the apexi safc and jwt ecu. boosting daily 8psi on low boost and 10-11 on high boost. my egt temps never go over 1250 . oil press is never over 25 psi 
when the a/c is on feels like that car has been robbed of about 40% of its power.

what are safe oil and egt temps? i ask because i already figured out what they are allways at but i would like to hear some opinions on oil and egt temps.

i will post pics soon.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

move to forced induction forum?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

can you move the thread or should i start a new one in forced induction?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> just wanted update everyone on my car.
> Its been about 1 1/2 months and every thing is been ok. I had to replace my clutch( thanks Serban and Supreme foregin auto) and hood release cable. after that all has been ok, except that i have been starting to experience 5th gear pop out when i boost on the high way or just cruise at a high speed.
> the car is running fine with the apexi safc and jwt ecu. boosting daily 8psi on low boost and 10-11 on high boost. my egt temps never go over 1250 . oil press is never over 25 psi
> when the a/c is on feels like that car has been robbed of about 40% of its power.
> ...



If your oil pressure is never over 25 PSI you have problems.....

your EGT's seem low for full boost pulls. Low is good however something doesn't seem right if they NEVER go over 1250....


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

the faster i go the egt temps do range but honestly i have to be going 80mph + in order to see the 1300 range. my oil pressure never passes 25psi. but it also fluctuates depending on speed.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

by the way thanks Mike and James you guys helped me out when all else failed. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no problem bro. I think you might want to give Andreas Miko a call about the oil pressure thing. He's your best bet in Sofla...probably the premier SR20 tuner on the east coast!


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

yea they did my clutch and custom bracket at his shop. <good people


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

with an SR, the oil pressure, after full warmed up, should be over 11 psi at idle, and somewhere between 45psi-60psi at cruise (I think the FSM number is 3200rpms).


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what do you mean by LUCINO? did you import it or is it customized like a luciono. sorry im a dumbass


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> by the way thanks Mike and James you guys helped me out when all else failed. :thumbup:


 :cheers: 

We gonna see a dyno soon?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

does every ones oil press meassure up to that? mine never goes over 25 psi. could it be i need more oil? i am running fully synthetic mobil 1. i have it customized as a lucino . as for the dyno i need to get new tires before i have $$$ to test it on the dyno but all in due time .


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

If my oil pressure drops below 50psi at idle then the oil level is low. When I'm in boost it goes to at least 80psi and as high as 100. This is a QR25.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

at idle its at 10psi at full boost 30 psi


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

anyone got some simmilar # s?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

*PICS*

here is the link to my new pics of the car. i was not able to post them on the forum. click here> http://groups.msn.com/Lucino305Pics


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dude it looks like you have a sr20de engine... why was I under the impression all this time that you had a 1.6?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

the car originally had 1.6 but i was able to drop in a sr20 for cheap. so i decided to go turbo.


----------

